# Anyone have a Maine **** cat?



## Ilovefoals (15 February 2014)

My friend has one who I met the other day and he's gorgeous!! I'd love to get one but she says he's a nightmare to brush and brings all manner of wild life in.  He's very friendly though, very chilled out and laid back. Anyone else know about them?


----------



## Ilovefoals (15 February 2014)

Hahahaha! They've blanked out the word c o o n!!!


----------



## HaffiesRock (15 February 2014)

My friend has 3. They look like Lions!


----------



## TheresaW (15 February 2014)

We had one we sadly lost to cancer earlier this week.  We had him from 12 weeks old, and made brushing part of his normal routine, so he was quite used to it. Salem was very very vocal, the house is so quiet without him.  He did bring in a lot of the local forest, and even though he loved being brushed, would scream as if he was being murdered!

He brought in lots of wildlife, but very rarely killed it.  Left it to the moggies in our house  to do the  dirty deed


----------



## Ilovefoals (16 February 2014)

Awww sorry to hear of your loss  He sounds a character like my friends cat.  There are a couple of breeders in Scotland who have been recommended to me so I think I'll give them a call and see what they say.


----------



## missmatch (16 February 2014)

I have a blue Maine, they are very demanding cats. She is my second Maine. Shes very loving once she knows you but timid to start with. I never get wildlife shes far too much a princess to catch anything x


----------



## luckyoldme (16 February 2014)

I have a beautiful tom who turned up on our doorstep a few years ago. he is massive , very vocal and also very loving. he adores being brushed and goes mad for brushing. He has got deformed front paws with a toe missing on each foot.. all part of his charm!


----------



## luckyoldme (16 February 2014)

any excuse!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ilovefoals (8 March 2014)

Awwww gorgeous!


----------

